
Ask HN: Minimal html code to make a black page - glaberficken
This is totally pointless, but can you feed a browser any code smaller than the example below that will produce a fully black page?<p>The smallest code I could work out is:<p><pre><code>   &lt;body bgcolor=black&gt;

</code></pre>
Although I&#x27;m fully aware bgcolor is deprecated since HTML 4.1 this still produces a black page in almost any browser today (2018).
======
rotoole
I haven't checked if this works, but using a HEX code for the color value
would be slightly shorter:

<body bgcolor=#000>

------
coderobe
Yes.

<body bgcolor=0>

~~~
glaberficken
Oh! nice =)

